# 2004 Touareg Navigation discs



## jordiggity (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got my 2004 touareg but the navigation discs were missing. The dealer has been somewhat cooperative & gave me a navigation disc for the newer DVD drive navi system but it doesnt work in my touareg as I have the old navigation system that is not dvd based. Could anybody burn me the disc set & email it to me? Ill paypal ya $20 for your time. Let me know. Meanwhile Im calling the dealer to see if there is anyway they can get me a set.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Touareg Navigation discs (jordiggity)*

That would be illegal and the CDs are copy protected anyway, so you can't just burn a set. 
Why not just buy a new set from NAVTEQ? You or your dealer could buy them for $200. Or you could check the Touareg Parts classifieds or on eBay for a set of used ones.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Touareg Navigation discs (spockcat)*

Hey Spockcat, if I have an extra NavTeq/VW version 3b, could I legally sell it? I have an extra one but it is for the '06 model. Is that a DVD based unit and not a CD unit?

_Modified by Evil Treg at 7:32 AM 9-8-2006_


_Modified by Evil Treg at 7:33 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Touareg Navigation discs (Evil Treg)*

I have an entire 2nd set (almost complete)... what disks do you need?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Touareg Navigation discs (Evil Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil Treg* »_Hey Spockcat, if I have an extra NavTeq/VW version 3b, could I legally sell it? I have an extra one but it is for the '06 model. Is that a DVD based unit and not a CD unit?


It is only one disc right? DVD if that is the case. The CD based version has multiple discs. They just came out with the 4b DVD version so the CD version should not be far behind. I would ask the dealer for the newest version as the 3b CD's I have are still lacking.


----------



## ugurulupinar (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2004 Touareg Navigation discs (jordiggity)*

do you still have the dvd with you. i ave a dvd system and i would like to buy the dvd for the navigation. let me know. thank you


----------



## mnispel (Nov 1, 2016)

*2004 Navigation Discs*

I know this thread is very old but does anyone still have any navigation discs for the 2004 Touareg? I just picked one up in great condition and am missing the Northwest disc (but have most of the other discs). Does anyone have these discs laying around still? I currently have the version 1 disc and am not sure if I can use any other version. I would be very grateful for the help!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

mnispel said:


> I know this thread is very old but does anyone still have any navigation discs for the 2004 Touareg? I just picked one up in great condition and am missing the Northwest disc (but have most of the other discs). Does anyone have these discs laying around still? I currently have the version 1 disc and am not sure if I can use any other version. I would be very grateful for the help!


You would be better off upgrading the Nav unit since that thing is so old. When you find the disc, it needs to stay in the unit for nav to work. There is no storage to download it to.


----------

